# chewing not sucking



## cyborgoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

Hi, I've exhausted the knowledge of several lactation consultants and was hoping maybe someone here might have an answer.

Almost two years ago, I gave birth to a beautiful little girl who would grind her gums together to express my breastmilk -rather than sucking. Physically, things looked fine, lower gum was out, nipple was back and in, ear, shoulder and toes were aligned. We saw several LCs, a feeding issues specialist and an ear/nose and throat pediatric specialist, none of whom could diagnose her problem, other than that some babies just don't nurse well. (Her father and his father both refused to breastfeed as well). I ended up going with formula because the pain had diminished my supply so much that I could only pump an ounce a day.

Three weeks ago, I gave birth to a son and from the first latch on, he has had the same exact problems as Cate. I am able to pump about 24 oz a day for him right now and breastfeed him lying down through the night when I can go back to sleep and ignore the pain.

Unlike his big sister who hated the breasts, Alex loves it and often it is the only thing that will calm him down during a fussy period. The three months I spent struggling with Cate were misserable and I feel that I spent so much time trying to fight with her about feeding that I actually missed out on bonding with her. I don't want to go through that again with Alex and would love to give up pumping if I thought we could find a way to nurse him without the constant pain.

Any ideas?


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

These may seem like silly questions but:
Did your lactation consultants rule out a tongue tie?
Did they mention to you or try 'suck training'?

http://www.lalecheleague.org/llleade...rMay02p27.html

This website may be useful to you. If you scroll down a bit, they talk about chewing on the nipple in association with a tongue tie.

edited to say:

You might also try this one!

http://www.kellymom.com/newman/finge...ing_01-03.html


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

I'm not sure if you tried this but ds did the chew/bite thing when he finally learned to latch. My LC had me or dh or anyone hold down his chin after he had latched. Doing this causes their mouth to be open wide and not allow him to bite/chew and finally after weeks of this, he finally started sucking the correct way.

As a toddler, he started doing it again when he was teething,and I just continued to pull his chin down with my finger to open his mouth more and it worked.

Keep at it and see another LC or call your local LLL for help, GOod Luck!!!


----------



## cyborgoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

Thanks for your responses. My LC didn't mention tounge-tied to me, but I've got calls into a few other LCs and am hoping they can help. Pulling down on the chin doesn't seem to make any difference.

As if the pain weren't bad enough, now we all have thrush! We are going with the Gentgian violet route, which worked wonders on Cate and which we keep on hand for diaper rashs.


----------

